# The Time Travelers (1964)



## Foxbat (Aug 26, 2006)

Made in 1964 and starring John Hoyt.

First, I’ve never been sure whether the title is a spelling mistake or that it is the American way. The Time Travelers, to me, should read The Time Travellers. Perhaps one of our American members can enlighten me?

The movie itself tells the tale of a group of scientists intent on creating a window into the future and peeking through. Due to some unforeseen accident (I can’t quite remember what), they inadvertently create a door into the future and step out into some kind of post-apocalyptic Earth with much subterranean goings-on. This post is all done from my faint memory but I seem to recall it reminded me somewhat of The Time Machine with the Eloi and the Morlocks…but I could be wrong. 

Anyway, I was only about ten years old when I saw this movie for the first (and only) time. What really sticks in my mind is the ending. I won’t give away the details but, suffice to say, I found it intriguing enough for it to live on in my mind xxxx decades later.

So, here’s the crux of the situation. I’m a collector of movies. There’s no specific logic to my collection, no theme….. nothing like that at all…..just movies that, for whatever obscure reason, appeals to me. The Time Travelers is one I’ve always coveted (fully aware of the fact that after so many years searching for it I am likely to be wholly disappointed when I finally re-visit this film). Still, that’s life…..full of little disappointments and anti-climaxes. 

And I have found a copy. It’s from a reputable dealer, it’s cheap but it’s on DVD-R. It has never been released on DVD although it did have a run on VHS in the early 80s. I’m pretty sure that this DVD is a pirate transfer from videotape. I’ve always had a policy of only buying the proper product and currently have no pirate copies within my collection. So, what do I do? Go for it and finally get my film or wait in the hope that, one day, it might gain a proper release on DVD? Keep in mind that it might never gain a release.

I have to say, I really want a copy of this movie but I’m extremely reluctant to go against my conviction. 

People, the floor is yours.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Time Travelers*

Oh.  My.  God.   I saw this movie.  In fact, I think I saw it a couple of times, once at the drive-in and once on TV.

Not that I remember the title, but that is the exact description of a film I saw when I was very young and have never forgotten.  I've been looking for it forever.

Don't know what to tell you to do, though.  I'd be tempted to go for it but probably wouldn't when it came right down to it.

And, yes, the spelling is American.

Edit to add that I looked this one up on IMDB, and found that this is one of the films that Forrest J. Ackerman has a bit part in.  Heard him speak at LosCon one year.  Interesting gentleman.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Time Travelers*

Thanks for the thoughts littlemiss. I'm seriously thinking of buying this (but promising myself to buy it again if it is ever released properly on DVD...thus easing my conscience somewhat). Still, it doesn't quite feel like it fits in with my normal policy. We'll see if temptation gets the better of me.

As for Forrest J. - I didn't realise he had a small part in this movie. I read his book on Science Fiction - excellent stuff. This guy has been a SF stalwart for many years now. Long may he continue


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Time Travelers*

Well I have never seen the film but my view of bootleg copies of movies is that it only hurts the movie industry/ is illegel if you never plan on buying the real version. I personally have only bought one bootleg dvd in my life and that was the 3rd lord of the rings version right after it came out in theaters (I wanted to watch all three together at the same time but didn't want to wait almost a year to do it). When the dvd came out in store I spent $80 for the collector's edition which I was happy to spend.

I think even if you buy this copy you would still be following the spirit of the law if not the letter.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Time Travelers*

Thanks for that Carrie. I find it frustrating not being able to get the films I want because of availability problems.

Another one that would interest me (and is available on rogue DVD) is the 60s Batman series but an official release looks unlikely because it is stuck in limbo. It seems that Warner owns the name but Fox owns the series. I don't know why they just can't come to some agreement and split the royalties between themselves.

I definitely feel myself leaning in the  direction you suggest.


----------



## Dave (Dec 9, 2009)

I've seen this on TV before, and what struck me about it was what a huge influence on the Irwin-Allen _Time Tunnel_ series it must have been.


----------



## Interference (Dec 9, 2009)

It's three years on and probably a little late, but my view on bootlegs is that not only can it damage the industry and the people involved in the picture but piracy is also used by criminals to help finance their other activities or as a cover for same.  Supporting piracy is can mean supporting crime and immoral trade.  The only exception I can think of is the free exchange or bootleg recordings between friends.

As for the film, I remember it, too, and the ending.  I saw it on telly when I was a kid.  And, yes ... intriguing ending, indeed 

Maybe you'll update us, Foxbat ... should we all be keeping our eyes open for it on your behalf or have you got it now?  Perhaps Satellite came to your rescue?


----------



## blacknorth (Dec 9, 2009)

Salve your conscience and watch it at youtube -

YouTube - The Time Travelers - Part One


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh the wonders of Youtube. How did we ever get along without it?


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 11, 2009)

Forgot to mention....it's available here.

1964 The Time Travelers DVD Preston Foster VERY HARD TO FIND NEW - Movies & TV DVD


----------



## Metryq (Apr 3, 2011)

I've ended up with one or two DVD-Rs from dishonest sellers on eBay and other places. So I did not know in advance.

_The Time Travelers_ is what some of my friends would call a "popcorn flick." Silly, tacky, loaded with every trope and cliche in the book, yet for some reason fun to watch. The two biggest reasons I can think of for watching this movie are Merry Anders and Delores Wells.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 4, 2011)

Am I the only one who tries to cost Hollywood money instead of give it to them? Probably I am. It's a problem. 
Now, off to watch _The Time Travelers_ which is probably worth the price of theatre admission which, when I saw it, was probably a quarter_._


----------



## iansales (Apr 4, 2011)

Most old films sold on DVD-R on eBay are done so legally these days. The copyright was never renewed and so the film is now in the public domain. This may be the case for *The Time Travelers* [sic].


----------



## J Riff (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow FB thanks for mentioning this flick, I hadn't seen it which hardly seems possible. 
It looksa lot like the Time Tunnel show/movies, and the music
is cool... like, the way that swaying gal manages to pick a nifty little tune out on that light organ... by just waving at it, is very futuristic.
The speeded-up ending isreallykindacool.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you liked the movie J Riff

For the record, I eventually picked up a copy of The Time travelers on DVD through Monsters In Motion. But quickly realised that this was a midpoint and that they had acquired it from elsewhere.

I eventually traced the origins of this DVD to a company called Retroflicks, which specialised in releasing old, very rare films (which is what I really love to get my hands on). I picked up a few from them (including ones like The Tunnel and The Three Wierd Sisters) and became a regular customer.

And then, suddenly one day, the website was gone......no explanation...nothing. 

Whether they just went out of business or they were working on the shadier sides of the tracks I will never know. Their products were very good but, sadly, are no more. Still, I got a few rarities in my time as a customer there. 

I may seem a bit strange to some  but I have this great urge not only to own but to preserve for posterity all those cinematic oddities that shaped my views on the world and filled my younger days with the love and wonder I still possess for film and Science Fiction in particular. One of my treasured posessions is a DVD of an old Italian film called The Mechanical Man, It was made in the 1920s and only 26 minutes of it still exist.....but it's wonderful to watch and mine to preserve.

Now if only somebody would release Damnation Alley on DVD...........

Time to take my medecine methinks


----------



## Interference (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, there goes my Monday - Started with The Tomorrow Man, then on to The Time Travelers and rounded it off with Time Tunnel.

Darn You Tube anyway - and cheers, FB.  It's people like you who force me into these untenable situations


----------



## J Riff (Apr 6, 2011)

Heh. It's a worthy cause Foxbat. I started when VCRs appeared, around 82, recording every sf/horror/esoteric/you-name-it movie I could, watching and editing out ads whenever possible. Four, sometimes five old movies per tape.
 Before that... Plan 9, They Saved Hitler's Brain, etc. were on TV, and not as cult classics! They were still playing them straight. Then MST came along and now it's not so much fun anymore.
 However - these old, obscure, low-budget flicks from the 60s or before - are dodgy to start with, Ed Wood included. I wouldn't worry about acquiring copies however you can, as long as you don't redistribute. You are a SF writer. They are for research.


----------

